# What non-LOTR fantasy character are you most like ?



## KL70 (Dec 3, 2002)

What non-LOTR fantasy character/s (be it from any medium - film, tv, fairytale, book, etc.) are you seriously or humorously most like and is there any reason/s why ?


----------



## Dáin Ironfoot I (Dec 3, 2002)

I guess it would be one of those annoying Pokemonsters. I hate them, but I can be annoying sometimes. Terribly annoying.


----------



## Éomond (Dec 5, 2002)

Um, how about Martin form Redwall? I don't know how I'd be like him though


----------



## Ascamaciliel (Dec 5, 2002)

well, I'm not really like him, but I always loved Aslan the lion from 'The Lion, the Witch, and The Wardrobe; because I'm a cat person...


----------



## Talierin (Dec 5, 2002)

Aerin says I'm like Liadan from Son of Shadows by Juilet Marillier...

And Aerin is just like her namesake, Aerin, from The Hero and the Crown by Robin McKinley


----------



## Dragon (Dec 5, 2002)

I think I'm like Jancis from the Dragonriders of Pern series by Anne McCaffrey. Or does that count as fantasy?


----------



## Rangerdave (Dec 6, 2002)

I like to think that I am somewhere between Slippery Jim diGriz (aka The Stainless Steel Rat) and Beeker from the Muppet Show.

Someday I hope that someone will make a Stainless Steel Rat movie
maybe the sci-fi channel?

RD


----------



## Wolfshead (Dec 7, 2002)

I've seen myself as a mix between Rand and Perrin in _The Wheel Of Time_. And I can also relate with Garion in _The Belgariad_, but I ain't finished either of them yet, maybe my views will change.


----------



## Hobbit-GalRosie (Dec 7, 2002)

I...guess I'd be a lot like Brekke of the Dragonriders of Pern based on what I've read of those, although perhaps not quite so organised. I know there's someone else but I can't think of it right now...I guess I'm a little like...Cara, from The Unicorn Chronicles, and I know those are a more childish kind of books (Bruce Coville for Pete's sake!), but I still like them. Lots of times the more adult ones are simply not very well written; I think the whole sci-fi/fantasy genre needs a lot of help on that front. There just aren't greats like Tolkien, Lewis, etc., to carry it through anymore.


----------



## MacAddict (Dec 7, 2002)

"Atrus" from the Myst game series and in all three books. Anyone who wants a better understanding of the games should read the Books their Great!


----------



## Lanaela (Dec 7, 2002)

*I'm like....*

I guess I'm like Kaeldra in Dragons milk. Not afraid...(much) appearance, and I like dragons so I guess I'm like Kaeldra.


----------



## Aglarthalion (Dec 8, 2002)

MacAddict, I too see myself as having many similar traits as Atrus, which most people will know from _Myst, Riven,_ and _Exile_, but he is also a character in the Myst Novel Trilogy. I have read _The Book of Atrus_, and _The Book of D'ni_, and from those two books (Atrus is not present in _The Book of Ti'ana_ I can see I am like him in quite a few ways.

Like Atrus, I like to read and write, I am generally calm and collected, I am usually passive, I like to observe, and I even look a little like him (same colour hair, facial shape, among other details). I also wear glasses, but only when I read.


----------



## *Lady Arwen* (Dec 9, 2002)

The _book_ Harry Potter, I like the movie and all, but the book is much better.


----------



## Froggum (Dec 12, 2002)

Aerin from The Hero and the Crown.


----------



## Frodorocks (Dec 12, 2002)

Puck, from A Midsummer Night's Dream. Mischevious, all the time.


----------



## EverEve (Dec 12, 2002)

Harry/Hari/Harimad-sol (its one person, and a bizzilion dif. names) from the Blue Sword...GREAT book!


----------



## Froggum (Dec 12, 2002)

Awesome book!


----------



## Aragorn12345 (Dec 13, 2002)

I think I'm most like like Violet Baudelaire from Lemony Snicket's series because I like to invent things.


----------



## Rasec (Dec 15, 2002)

People (not some, but a lot) say that I look like Harry Potter himself from the films! Well, I don't know if I do, but probably. I'll see you soon.

'Cesar.


----------



## HLGStrider (Dec 17, 2002)

Perhaps Sparrow from the Westmark trillogy by Lloyd Alexander because she is afraid of spiders and just reminded me of me...
Or Elowiny from the Prydia series (also by L.A.) because she is just so funny...
Or also from Prydia Fflewder Fflam's giant cat! I loved her.


----------



## QueenSilverleaf (Dec 18, 2002)

I suppose I'm rather like Talia and Skiff in the Arrows series by Mercedes Lacky. Generally level headed with a bit of mischeviousness thrown in.

Or maybe I'm more like Bastain, from the Neverending Story.

I suppose I'm just mix of characters all mashed together. Yes, thats it!


----------



## Gandalfthebeige (Dec 20, 2002)

*You want to know who i am?*

I am Chewbacca, loyal, hairy, and bane upon Carrie Fisher.


----------

